# Crewsession - LFG / LFM Website



## crewsession (21. Dezember 2015)

Bewohner von Azeroth ich grüße euch,

in diesem Beitrag möchte ich euch unser Projekt Crewsession vorstellen.
Crewsession ist für alle Spieler die es hassen sich mit zufälligen anderen Spielern rumzuschlagen, welche sich stur weigern mit dem Team zu kommunizieren.
Wir unterstützen natürlich beide Fraktionen in World of Warcraft, jedoch auch noch viele andere Online-Spiele.
Es ist vollkommen egal ob du nun ein Gelegenheits- oder ein Hardcore-gamer bist, denn bei uns findet jeder eine Gruppe die genau deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Alles was du tun musst ist dich kostenlos auf unserer Seite zu registrieren und unser einzigartiges Suchsystem zu nutzen, oder du erstellst einfach selbst eine Gruppe auf http://crewsession.com

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit



Greetings Residents of Azeroth,

today I want to give you an overview about our project, which is called Crewsession.
Crewsession is a website for all gamers which hate to play alone with randoms which refuse to communicate with the team.
Of course we support both fractions in World of Warcraft but we are not specialized, we support all online games and the most popular gaming platforms.
It doesn’t matter if you are a casual - or a hardcore gamer. Everybody will find a group which perfectly fits his requirements, all you have to do is register and use our unique Filter System or create a group on http://crewsession.com

Thanks for your attention!


----------

